# Roleplaying High Charisma?



## The_lurkeR (Feb 12, 2005)

Inspired by the roleplaying Cha 4 thread, I wanted to ask how does your group handle playing characters with exceptionally high Charisma or social skills?

Obviously the players charisma and fast-talk skills may not be up to snuff, so how do you work it? Any tricks other than just having the player state the characters intentions and roll?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 12, 2005)

actually, I've found that charisma is better in the hands of the DM.  I like the players to play what they feel their charisma is, but on top of that I have NPCs react better to the characters with the higher PCs.  

In playing a high charisma character I usually do it with self assurance.  Not smug, all the time but he can be seen that way.  He has confidence in his abilities and presents himself that way.


----------



## STARP_President (Feb 12, 2005)

Personally, it depends on what type of character it is. I had a Sorcerer once with a Charisma of 18. I played her as acerbic, snarky, sarcastic and bitchy. Someone told me that wasn't Charisma 18, and I said "yes it is. Her Charisma is so high because she has an unshakeable, absolute conviction, total faith in herself. She has so much inner confidence that she natually considers most others to be inferior and is therefore a snob." The DM bought my argument and that was that. I think high charisma characters would naturally tend to have large egos - that's all part and parcel of the high score.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 12, 2005)

I smeel geek in that reply!

IMHO self assurance is the key to playing high charisma, true the person does not have to be nice and friendly (_no diplomacy ranks_) and being frank and even blunt in their statements is a possibilty. The defining chracteristic is is that surety that what they do and what they say is the TRUTH and that noone is going to sway them from that course.

In game I'd make the roll first and then play accordingly (afterall most DnD players are geeks with low cha scores - well except for me and my friends of course)


----------



## PrinceofLowLight (Feb 12, 2005)

However you want.  Charisma isn't about your wit and charm making everyone swoon over you, though it certainly can manifest that way.  It's about your forceful personality influencing others. 

Gunnery Sgt. Hartman from Full Metal Jacket had a big, fat Cha score: The recruits didn't <i>like</i> him, but they were cowed by his presence and commanded their attention.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 12, 2005)

The method that works for me is just act natural. 

The Auld Grump, sincerity is the key, once you learn how to fake that you have everything.


----------



## Humanophile (Feb 12, 2005)

The only thing high-charisma characters have in common is that they tend to have a greater impact on other's thoughts, feelings, and self-image than others.  (That, and they tend to attract more attention.)  Which puts pressure on the GM, but allows the player lots of leeway.

For example, I have a friend who is shy, asocial, and can match my geekiness any day.  People still like and remember her for no clear reason.  That says "charisma bonus" to me, even if nobody would associate those behaviors with high-charisma archetypes.

STARP approaches that point well.  Charisma impacts the personality little, but it's the difference between "that abrasive  nobody likes" and someone strong who doesn't take any .  There are lots of little things it encompasses that I'm sure I could point out if I had a video camera and a labratory, but I'm willing to let even the verbal bits slide in the name of good gaming.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 12, 2005)

Definately have to go with self confident and force of presense.

The character I'm currently playing is an old favorite of mine, who happens to have a high charisma (23, at the moment).  She is a total prima dona, focused on perform and intimidate.  In all her incarnations, no other PC she has travelled with has liked her (and usually refers to her as a b**** behind her back).  Even her current cohort isn't too big on her, even if he is tasked by the church to protect her.  She is, however, extremely memorable.  A royal pain in the butt tends to get remembered.  And you don't want to get her angry.  She is all bark and no bite, but that bark is VICIOUS.

Now, with my nicer high charisma characters, I have a harder time roleplaying, cause their diplomacy quickly outstrips mine own.  I just do my best to get my point across and then roll.  The DM takes the roll into account to figure out how favorably my point was received.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 12, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Definately have to go with self confident and force of presense.




I agree, but I think I'd also add a certain fearlessness in social situations.  The high charisma person can walk into a room of strangers and boldly introduce themselves, smiling a 100 watt smile, and start chatting.  They are unafraid of public speaking.   It isn't necessarily that they have a big ego, it's just that they maybe don't spend time in doubting self-analysis before the fact.  There's no "but what if they don't like me?" or "what will I say?" tape playing in their heads--they just walk in and turn on.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Feb 12, 2005)

If I play someone with high charisma, I draw inspiration from James Bond or John F Kennedy (or even Adolf Hitler or Rasputin for darker characters).  Each of them typifies a different aspect of getting people to listen or at the very least being charming.  Bond fills that role of 'all women want him and all men want to be him' whereas Kennedy and Hitler have the politics angle corners.  Rasputin is the more interesting of the bunch as he represents someone who has that 'look into my eyes' kind of charisma.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Feb 12, 2005)

STARP_President said:
			
		

> Personally, it depends on what type of character it is. I had a Sorcerer once with a Charisma of 18. I played her as acerbic, snarky, sarcastic and bitchy. Someone told me that wasn't Charisma 18, and I said "yes it is. Her Charisma is so high because she has an unshakeable, absolute conviction, total faith in herself. She has so much inner confidence that she natually considers most others to be inferior and is therefore a snob." The DM bought my argument and that was that. I think high charisma characters would naturally tend to have large egos - that's all part and parcel of the high score.




Any character can be a bitchy jerk.  But for some reason if you're a bitchy jerk with a high charisma people will still like you    where as a low charisma char people will hate.
This is true in real life too.


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 12, 2005)

I always viewed Charisma score as being pegged to how introverted or extroverted a person is.  Scores with negative modifiers are introverts, scores with positive modifiers are extroverts.  The extroverts come off as more confident because their focus isn't about their own feelings, but about other people's.

Being strongly introverted, this means I hate playing high Charisma characters because it takes so much energy to even pretend to be an extrovert.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 14, 2005)

I am with Crothian on this, while you can do things to make CHR low, CHR is better in the hands of the DM.  This can be done in a number of ways from the plan from the highest CHR being thought of the best plan, to even how bards sing of the the party, The mighty adventures of Bruno Simple's Mighty Band, the DM has a better control of the interactions of NPCs.  

Something I have thought about is averaging party CHR to get a party CHR, to see how the world relates to them.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2005)

Right; like Crothian, I have NPCs respond much more favorably to high-charisma characters.


----------

